# Paint on paws



## Zack_the_Mouse

Over the weekend I have been paint the stair case that leads up to the master bedroom.(we have to stair case to the second floor) I blocked off the area with baby gates and an x-pen so the critters wouldn't use the stair case it was working good, until I finished put on the second lair of primer. Zuul jump the gate and ran down the stair, so now his paws are covered in primer.
I need ideas on how to clean his paws???


----------



## marie73

I found this online:



> 1.Use canola, olive or other vegetable oil on the paws like a soap to moisten and loosen the paint.
> 2.Rub paws and fur around them with paper towels to remove the paint.
> 3.Put dish soap [Dawn is best] on a cloth and get it wet and sudsy and then rub paws with that to remove the oil and any remaining paint.
> 4.Rinse paws under the faucet (or with a soap free wet cloth).
> 5.Dry them with a towel and/or a hair dryer (optional).


----------



## Heidi n Q

Dawn dishsoap. 
If you *must* (_only if the paws are just covered in paint_) ... use a cloth soaked in paint-thinner or nail-polish-remover to remove the paint and then *immediately* wash with warm/soapy Dawn dishsoap and rinse clear to prevent the pet from grooming and ingesting either paint or the remover product.
Best of luck!
heidi =^..^=

_When I paint, I close the pets behind a secure door._

***I like Marie's idea of oil to remove the paint better than using a toxic thinner or remover product like I suggested***


----------



## nanook

Depends if it's oil or water based paint.
If it's water based, not such a big deal. It should come of with soap and water but if it's oil based...when this happened to me, I called the vet and they had me bring him in. They said *not* to use paint thinner, they had something they used, but I don't know what it was! Worked like a charm though.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Was it Goo Gone? I know it has petroleum distillates, but vets have recommended it for paint and road tar on paws.


----------



## nanook

That might have been it! 
It did have a funny name like that but it was years ago and my memory...


----------

